# Zado baits



## carlos8589 (15. Juli 2009)

servus ich war heute bei meinem tackel-dealer und der hat mir zado baits angedreht zum probieren. gut richen sie ja . hat einer damit erfahrung


----------



## zrako (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

geruch is meiner meinung nach, weniger wichtig
wie schmecken die denn?


----------



## carlos8589 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

geruch ist nicht das entscheident weiß ich ich hab jetzt fruta mischta frucht mix dan gibs noch fisch und so ein zeug kp aber erster eintruck top


----------



## zrako (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

beiss mal ne ecke ab und kau die


----------



## Tim B aus W (8. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Hallo ihr zwei,

zu den Baits kann ich euch sagen das sie wirklich SUPER sind ich fische den PREMIUM-FISCHnun schon das gesamte Jahr in verbindung mit dem HI-PROTEIN und konnte immer bessere Erfolge erziehlen als die andern Mitstreiter an meinem Vereinsgewässer die auch mit hochwertigen Boilies fischen.

Aber richtig überzeugt hat mich ein SÄNGER Fisch In am Mainparksee an dem vier Angler mit ZADO-BAITS an einem Wochenende über 40 große Karpfen landen konnten und die anderen keinen Fisch zu gesicht bekahmen bis wir ihnen mal ein paar Murmeln gegeben haben nach nicht einmal einer Stunde hatten zwei Angler Ihre ersten zwei Fische.

Gruß 

Tim


----------



## colognecarp (9. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

hi ! 
ich wollt mich mal im netz über die murmeln schlau machen, sprich preis und auswahl. konnte aber leider nichts finden, wo würde ich die denn her bekommen ? bei mir im shop gibt es die nicht #c


----------



## xpudel666x (9. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*



Tim B aus W schrieb:


> Hallo ihr zwei,
> 
> zu den Baits kann ich euch sagen das sie wirklich SUPER sind ich fische den *PREMIUM-FISCH* nun schon das gesamte Jahr in verbindung mit dem *HI-PROTEIN* und konnte immer bessere Erfolge erziehlen als die andern Mitstreiter an meinem Vereinsgewässer die auch mit hochwertigen Boilies fischen.
> 
> ...



Du hast dich nicht zufällig registriert nur um Werbung für die Teile zu machen? |wavey:


----------



## carlos8589 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

erstmal das ist das gleiche was meine händler gesagt hat Tim 
ich probiere sie die dinger mal am dinnestag mal aus dann sehe ich ja wie gut  die sind


----------



## colognecarp (9. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

jetzt weis ich immer noch nicht mehr  #c


----------



## Tim B aus W (10. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Hallo in die Runde,

zu dir pudel sag ich nur soviel ich bin ein Angler und diese seite heist ANGLERBOARD. Wenn du weiter Fragen hast beantworte ich sie dir gerne.

hallo carlos viel erfolg morgen mit den Klickern sie sind schon gut aber eine Fanggarantie geben sie halt auch nicht. Schreib mal wie dein Gewässer ist wie du fütterst was die Anderen so treiben.

Ich hab die Jungs von ZADO-BAITS zufällig kennen gelernt und mich lange mit ihnen unterhalten mit ihnen gefischt und spaß gehabt Sie haben mir ihre Halle gezeigt und die verschieden Arbeitsschritte erklärt eine tolle Sache und das zeigen Sie jedem der interesse hat. In dieser Halle bekommt man auch die Boilies 5 Sorten(*Premium Fisch, High Potein, Zado-Maso, Fisch-Chilli-Knoblauch und eine süße Verführung*) den eingangs erwähnten Fruta Mischta giebt es in diesem Sinne nicht mehr er war ein Randprodukt der neben dem Premium Fisch bei den Angelläden Gerlach(Niedernberg) und Moritz(Offenbach) eine alternative zu den Fischkugeln sein sollte. 
Eine Internetseite ist in arbeit. Auf der es dann auch einen Shop geben wird. Da es sich um extrem hochwertige Boilies handelt werden Sie nur über den Michl Zado direkt oder halt über Moritz oder den Gerlach vertreieb (nicht alle sorten) bei dem Michl Zado kann man konservirte und unkonservierte Klicker bestellen. Die nummer steht auf der Verpackung kann ich dir aber auch per PN senden wenn interesse besteht. Die Preise hab ich nicht genau im Kopf und bevor ich da falsche Angaben mache.

Gruß 

Tim


----------



## Aal99 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*



Tim B aus W schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> zu dir pudel sag ich nur soviel ich bin ein Angler und diese seite heist ANGLERBOARD. Wenn du weiter Fragen hast beantworte ich sie dir gerne.
> 
> ...




was du alles als "normaler angler" von denen weißt


----------



## angelverrückter96 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

sind die baits teuer
ich fische nur mit meinen eigenen die sind gut und billig
bin aber auch beim boilefischen ein ziemlicher laie:vik:


----------



## Tim B aus W (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Hallo All99,

klar bin ich normal du nicht? Solche Infos könnte ich dir übrigens auch über ander Köderschmieden erzählen nur das ich eben von den ZADO-BAITS begeistert bin und der Michl Zado halt ein übelst feiner Kerl ist. Du kannst auch mal in seiner Halle vorbei schauen der erklärt dir echt viele Sachen die total interesant sind. Auch hab ich noch nicht von solchen Fangerfogen gehort bzw. mit erlebt wie sie diese Köder besonders der ZADO-MASO, HIGH Protein und der Premium Fisch vorweisen können.

Hi anglelverrückter9, 
ja Boilies selber kochen ist was herliches... aber schwer richtig schwer soviele dinge die ich nach vielen Jahren immer noch nicht weis. Von der löslichkeit im wasser über die verdaulichkeit für den Fisch usw. und wirklich billig ist es auch nicht hatte immer so einen Kg-Preis von 8-10€ Plus die Arbeit. Da helf ich in dieser Zeit lieber mal bei einem Umzug oder so und Kaufe mir dann Boilies. 

Da bei den drei obengenanten Sorten kein Shop dazwischen ist sind sie vergleichbar wie Selbstgerollte du musst ja bedenken wenn wir kleinstmengen abnehmen, kauft so eine Köderschmiede kleich ne ganze Palette und mehr da gibts bestimmt mengenrabatt? 

Gurß 

Tim


----------



## darth carper (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Alter 20 und seit vielen Jahren Erfahrung mit Boilies?
Interessant.

Aber netter Versuch, hier kostenfrei Werbung zu machen.


----------



## Tim B aus W (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Hallo,

wird jeder so herzlich wilkommen gehießen wie ich?

Ich angle nun seid ich sieben bin. Bis zu meinem 13 Lebens Jahr habe ich Forellen, Brassen, Hechte, Rotaugen und kleine Satzkarpfen gefangen. Dann habe ich angefangen mich auf Karpfen zu spezialisieren und meine ersten versuche mit Selfmades gestartet. Das ist nun 7 JAHRE zurück für mich eine lange zeit wie siehst du das? 

Jetzt erkläre ich zum lätzten mal warum ich mich angemeldet habe: 
1. ich habe Zado Baits gegooglet
2. habe ich gesehen hir hat einer fragen dazu
3. dachte ich melde ich mich mal an und tausche hir erfahrungen aus Da ich begeisterter User bin

Ich bleibe freundlich obwohl ich mich inzwischen angegriffen fühle. Was stört dich denn daran das ich ernstgemeinte fragen nach bestem wissen beantworte? Außer das nach jedem text von mir einer meint es sei werbung war das doch eine ernsthafte Unterhaltung.

Gruß 

Tim


----------



## carlos8589 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

also ich bin doch nicht gegangen kamen sachen dazwischen ich gehe jetzt am samstag für 3 Tage an einen See ann dem ich noch nicht gefischt habe. Ich füttere mit Hanfkörnern an und Heilbutpellets an. Fische hauptsächlich mit Back Lable, Monkey Shit und wollte dann Zado Fruta Mista ausprobieren. Hast u nmoch iwelche Tipps zu den Baits? (tim) coloncarp die boilies  bekommst du beim angelmoritz sind  ein bisen teurer 5 kg knap 50 €


----------



## angelverrückter96 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

thx an tim
ich bin erst 12 und deshalb hab ich gerade seeeeehhhr viel zeit zum boilierollen
du zahlst 8-10 euro pro kilo??
ich zahl max. 5
geiler trick für fischmix
kennste vielleicht schon
2-3 dosen sardinen rein und schön kleindrücken
gibt ein ziemlich fischiges aroma^^:q


----------



## angelverrückter96 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

wo bekommt man die zado´s eigentlich her


----------



## Tim B aus W (12. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Hallo zusammen,

ne kann dir da keine weiteren tipps geben Carlos, die arbeiten halt gut musst dich gar nicht verrückt machen, von wegen halbiern oder mit Sirup übergiesen nur auf haltbarkeit im Wasser solltest du jeden neuen Boilie testen man gweöhnt sich viel zu schnell an einen aber nicht jeder ist gleich. Auch Dips und Powder spar ich mir. Wenn du nur einen Platz befischst kannste ja mal eine Rute mit BLB und eine mit ZADO klickern beködern wenn drei Ruten erlaubt sind noch eine mit Pellet. Dein Ergebnis interesiert mich.

Hi Stöpsel,(anglelverückter9)#h
deine Baits sind bestimmt nicht schlecht aber halt irgenwie Supermarkt-Boilies (denke ich) waren meine ersten auch und du fängst damit auch Fische auch die Großen wenn sie in deinem Gewässer rum schwimmen. Sardienen, Thunfisch, Ananas, eben alles was es beim Aldi gibt war schon mal drinne und es macht riesen spaß zu experementieren und dann zu fangen. 

1kg=10€ naja geht sag ich mal. Daynamit sind teurer. Du musst bedenken der Shop muss auch leben weis ich ja als EH-Kaufmann. Wenn du mal die nummer auf der verpackung anrufst kannst du mit dem Michl Zado telefonieren (tipp anglelverückter) da bekommst du dann auch alle Sorten.  
Gruß 

Tim


----------



## colognecarp (12. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*



carlos8589 schrieb:


> also ich bin doch nicht gegangen kamen sachen dazwischen ich gehe jetzt am samstag für 3 Tage an einen See ann dem ich noch nicht gefischt habe. Ich füttere mit Hanfkörnern an und Heilbutpellets an. Fische hauptsächlich mit Back Lable, Monkey Shit und wollte dann Zado Fruta Mista ausprobieren. Hast u nmoch iwelche Tipps zu den Baits? (tim) coloncarp die boilies  bekommst du beim angelmoritz sind  ein bisen teurer 5 kg knap 50 €



jo danke für die info, ich hab den moritz mal bei google eingegeben, da ist leider nicht viel bei raus gekommen. hast du vieleicht einen link ?

@Tim B aus W

herzlich wilkommen im board, dein erster beitrag ist wirklich wie werbung angekommen, aber was du sonst so schreibst kommt gut an, hab mal ein bischen bei dir im profil rumgeschaut  

dynamits kosten auch 10€ zumin. die meisten, ein paar sorten sind schon ein bischen teurer aber im durchschnitt kosten die 10 !


----------



## Tim B aus W (12. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Hallo,

Freut mich das du so denkst aber hast eigendlich schon recht. 
"für den ersten Eindruck gibt es keine zweit Chace"
Ich will eigendlich nur das andere Spaß am angeln (nicht nur auf Karpfen) haben bin da auch sehr angachiert (schreibt man das so) z.B. Jugendwart, in einem anderen Verein bald Gewässerwart etc. pp. 

Noch mal zu den Baits, ich bin halt einfach hin und weg von diesen Ködern solche Fangserien hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Als Gastangler hat der Michel Zado an einem WE 8Fische davon drei über 40Pfd. Wenn man bedenkt drei Vereinsmitglieder (Karpfenangler) haben geblankt. Das muss doch mit den Boilies zu tun haben vor allem das war kein einzelfall ich habe in diesem Jahr drei der Vier größten Karpfen an meinem See damit gefangen die sind einfach was anderes.

Wenn du mir erklären kannst wie das mit den PN gehts sende ich dir einfach die Handynummer. 

Gruß 

Tim


----------



## colognecarp (14. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

ich hab mir jetzt mal oriental robin red von baits of glory tk geholt. mal guck ob die es tun ! hat die einer schon mal gefischt und kann was darüber sagen ? die werden im rhein versenkt


----------



## carlos8589 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

also ich hab  jetzt die baits ausprobiert die dinger lösen sich langsam auf  werden aber viel größer als  voher gefangen habe ich damit  rein garnix


----------



## Carras (31. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*



Tim B aus W schrieb:


> Noch mal zu den Baits, ich bin halt einfach hin und weg von diesen Ködern ..........Als Gastangler hat der Michel Zado an einem WE 8Fische davon drei über 40Pfd. Wenn man bedenkt drei Vereinsmitglieder (Karpfenangler) haben geblankt. *Das muss doch mit den Boilies zu tun haben *vor allem das war kein einzelfall ich habe in diesem Jahr drei der Vier größten Karpfen an meinem See damit gefangen die sind einfach was anderes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beim besten Willen,...

Du angelst seit 7 Jahren intensiv auf Karpfen?

Wer schreibt, daß ein Fangerfolg mit den Boilies selbst zu tun haben muss,........ der angelt seit gestern intesiv auf Karpfen.

Entscheidend ist zu 80 bis 90 % die Location,..... will heißen: wo kein Fisch,..da kein Fang,....
Der Boilie selbst spielt dann nur noch eine untergeorgdnetere Rolle.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## xpudel666x (31. August 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*



Carras schrieb:


> Beim besten Willen,...
> 
> Du angelst seit 7 Jahren intensiv auf Karpfen?
> 
> ...



bingo.. noch abwegiger ist es davon auszugehen, dass ein spezielles boilie tendenziell dickere fische bringt. mal abgesehen vom selektieren mit der größe.


----------



## hank shit (26. November 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Eins ist sicher das ist nur werbung und das um sonst....

erts mal komme ich aus der gegend und ich fische in dem gewässer wo angeblich nur zado baits gehen und ich weiss das garnicht so viele angler dort damit fischen und die 2 leute die mal dort damit gefischten haben, haben auch nichts gefangen und das weiss ich zu 100%, von wegen fangbeschleuniger usw.?!

klar wenn man wochen am see verbringt fängt jeder boilie irgendwann mal ein karpfen sogar auch mal ein grossen!!

also tim wenn du werbung in foren machst dann mach es dezent und nicht so aufdringlich und nenne keine gewässer wo von du keine ahnung hast!!!

euer, hank shit


----------



## DogTag (26. November 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Und für deinen Beitrag hast du dich auch direkt mal angemeldet um dann hier zu stänkern? Schau mal auf das Datum man... aus welchem Fanlager bist du denn?


----------



## colognecarp (26. November 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*



DogTag schrieb:


> Und für deinen Beitrag hast du dich auch direkt mal angemeldet um dann hier zu stänkern? Schau mal auf das Datum man... aus welchem Fanlager bist du denn?



#c den gibts ja auch noch


----------



## DogTag (27. November 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Wat du meine?


----------



## calzone1009 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Sind wir hier im Kindergarten oder wie?|kopfkrat    Es ist doch sch***egal ob "er" hier Werbung machen will oder nich! Wenn ihr meint das es so ist dann hört doch einfach auf in diesem Thread zu lesen. Wenn ihr dennoch weiterlesen wollt dann ist es doch tendenziell besser entweder etwas zu fragen oder einfach nur zuzustimmen oder etwas dagenen zu sagen aber die Tatsache das jemand hier EVENTUELL Werbung macht was keiner mit 100%tiger Sicherheit sagen kann gibt einem noch lange nicht das Recht hier jemanden als "Werbebetrüger" zu betiteln.


----------



## Lenzibald (27. November 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Servus. Versteh nicht warum Ihr so einen Aufstand wegen ein paar Schei.... Kugeln. 
Leute ich geb euch mal nen Tip, von Korda gibts ein Paar Videos, Underwater Carp Fishing heißen die. Schauts euch die mal an dann werdets draufkommen das weder Geschmack noch Aroma das um und auf sind. Da liegen einige Boilis im Wasser und die Karpfen lutschen die Steine die darumherum liegen ab. Frage: Hat der Stein ein besseres Arome , Kosistenz, oder Geschmack ?  Ich mußte feststellen dasich auf alle Köder gefangen habe wenn der Ort und die Zeit passte. Sogar auf Kaugummikugeln hab ich super gefangen egal welche Geschmacksrichtung. Mit ner Selbsthakmethode ist egal wie der Boilie schmeckt wenn ihn der Karpfen einschlürft ist es zu spät weils egal ist obs ihm schmeckt oder nicht weil er sowieso schon hängt. Habs mal zum Spass nur mit einer Korkkugel versucht und auch damit Karpfen gefangen. 
Jetzt mal eure Meinungen dazu.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## colognecarp (27. November 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

ich habe vor kurzen ein video gesehen da wurden karpfen mit logosteinen gefangen 

aber da geht es ja nur um den hakenköder, ich denke auch das der hakenköder nicht unbedingt den besten flavor und den besten geschmack haben braucht, da achte ich mehr auf die farbe. ich hab im letzten jahr gut auf die fluo popups gefangen.
aber das futter was du benötigst um den fisch auf deinen platz zu bekommen sollte schon eine gewisse qualität aufweisen, wenn das nicht stimmt zieht der karpfen nämlich weiter. also wenn du 100 geflavorte holzboilis ist wasser kippst denk ich nicht das das wirklich erfolg hat.


----------



## Lenzibald (27. November 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Servus. @Colognecarp 
Siehst du das ist der Unterschied. Ich schmeiß keine 100kugeln rein weil ich das nicht brauche. Ich komme mit 5kilo das ganze Jahr aus und fang mit Sicherheit nicht weniger als andere. Ich such mir die Plätze wo die Karpfen fressen. Wenn ich ein Gewässer befische wird vorher mit Fernglas und einiges an Zeit die Fresstrecke und die Fressplätze der Fische ausgekundschaftet. Wenn man die hat fängt man auch ohne viel Füttern.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Carp Fisher MKK (27. November 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

*Also mein Kumpel hat bei einer Tombola ein paar Kilo Zado Baits gewonnen,und gleich bei uns am Stausee getestet!*
*Ergebnis : 2 Tage ohne Biss *
*Vielleicht gehn sie woanders ganz gut,aber hier wars leider nix #d*


----------



## xpudel666x (27. November 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. @Colognecarp
> Siehst du das ist der Unterschied. Ich schmeiß keine 100kugeln rein weil ich das nicht brauche. Ich komme mit 5kilo das ganze Jahr aus und fang mit Sicherheit nicht weniger als andere. Ich such mir die Plätze wo die Karpfen fressen. Wenn ich ein Gewässer befische wird vorher mit Fernglas und einiges an Zeit die Fresstrecke und die Fressplätze der Fische ausgekundschaftet. Wenn man die hat fängt man auch ohne viel Füttern.
> MfG
> Lenzi



#6
auch wenn's manchmal schwierig ist mit der lokation. colognecarp hat aber auch recht, wer richtig anfüttert braucht ordentliche baits.


----------



## Lupus (27. November 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

Ne ist klar: an einem Wochenende über 40 große Karpfen!! Junge was is n bei dir groß?
So einen Mist habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen und dann ist das auch noch der absolut unprofessionelste Versuch Werbung zu machen, ich könnte:v!!!!

Ich hab nix gegen Werbung, wenn man es drauf schreibt! Ich hoffe nur niemand von den Unerfahrenen lässt sich für dumm verkaufen!

Ich mache hier ganz offiziel einen Vorschlag: Bei 25 Fotos der großen Karpfen von dem Wochenende, kaufe ich sofort 25kg der Boilies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lass mich raten : Keine Kamera da?:m


----------



## rob (28. November 2009)

*AW: Zado baits*

leute, da der thread schon uralt ist und sonst auch nichts mehr sinnvolles kommt und der geruch von schleichwerbung darin liegt, werde ich
jetzt ein schlösschen davor hängen.
lg rob


----------

